# Best Music in Television



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 8, 2013)

What the title said. What do you think is the best music in any television series? It could be the title theme, or the score for a single episode of any given TV show.

Now, I being a massive _Doctor Who _fan, of course I'm gonna say music from an episode of said programme - but not just for the sake of it being _Doctor Who_. It's because I think the music is genuinely creepy. I used some of it in a short film I had to for English class and everybody - including the teacher - said it fitted perfectly, along with making the whole thing creepier and darker than it would have been music-less.


[video=youtube;mF35rhtJZbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF35rhtJZbs[/video]


What about you? What do you think is some of the best - if not _the _best - music in television?


----------



## Cairn (Feb 8, 2013)

Lost was a great series and it had a lot of really good music. Most of it is either really sad or suspenseful because the show had a lot of death and mystery in it. This is one of my favorites:
[video=youtube;WetJOa4hTrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WetJOa4hTrQ&amp;list=PL4A565F3ECB83276D[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> What the title said. What do you think is the best music in any television series? It could be the title theme, or the score for a single episode of any given TV show.
> 
> Now, I being a massive _Doctor Who _fan, of course I'm gonna say music from an episode of said programme - but not just for the sake of it being _Doctor Who_. It's because I think the music is genuinely creepy. I used some of it in a short film I had to for English class and everybody - including the teacher - said it fitted perfectly, along with making the whole thing creepier and darker than it would have been music-less.



Funny you should mention that.

Last Thursday, I watched a short Australian documentary on early electronic music. Some of these guys _actually worked _on making the music for Doctor Who!
And while I don't watch the show, it's safe to assume that it's relation to music is _far_ deeper than we realize.

Here's the vid in case you got 27 minutes to spare:
_*
What the Future Sounded Like (2006).   *_

OK, my turn.

The original _*Knight Rider*_. 
[video=youtube;nF_rVUbvT3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF_rVUbvT3w[/video]
_(How is it that I can't find a complete, full, unaltered intro from any of the 4 seasons from such a popular show on Youtube is mesmerizing).

_
The theme song (by Stu Phillips) alone was revolutionary at the time because no other television show had a theme song like it. That theme alone weighed heavily on my music tastes. 
Also, the show had its finger on the pulse on what was in at the time, so you'd had Pop songs, Heavy Metal, Progressive Rock, and more. This included songs that fitted certain aspects of some episodes, like Rock 'n' Roll, Classical Music, Electro, and country. In fact, the background music by Don Peake has it's own following!

_*Miami Vice *_followed the same route (epic theme song and contemporary hits), but _Knight Rider _came first and I wasn't a fan of it.


----------

